# Hi everyone at "talk about marriage"



## acouple

We just found this site and we hope it is ok if my husband and myself share this profile.
We are very proud of our 25 year marriage and look forward to sharing our experiences over the years with other who are in a long term marriage or not (or even no marriage at all). We are a Christian couple with a couple of adult kids so we have some kid raising experience as well. We have been very active public nudists for most of our adult years (NO we are not active swingers, so don't even go there). We are not sure what we are to put in this introduction thread but that is probably enough for now. Feel free to say HI and you can ask us anything you want and we will give you an honest answer. 
BTW, private messages are fine, however we would prefer to keep the conversation public so everyone can "listen in" if they want. You will find that we don't have a lot to hide anyway. 
Have a great day and hope we are welcome here!


----------



## Blondilocks

Those tits have been bounced from this forum so many times, it's amazing they're still inflated.


----------



## Diana7

Remove the photo maybe.


----------



## Trident

Do you have a link to a larger version of the right side of your profile picture?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Diana7

As nudists and dressing as you do in the photo, how do you marry that with what God says about dressing modestly and not drawing attention to ourselves.


----------



## Trident

Christians always have excuses for their behavior. I've come to the conclusion that Christianity is just another word for Hypocrisy.


The Bible says Christians shouldn't cheat on their partners or have same sex partners but they do it anyway and say "the words are misinterpreted" or whatever.


----------



## Andy1001

The temptation to be mean is strong but I’ll fight it. 
A bit of friendly advice for your wife though, don’t take up jogging, you’ll end up with two black eyes.


----------



## GusPolinski

acouple said:


> …NO we are not *active* swingers, so don't even go there…


🤔


----------



## Trident

When's your next trip to a nudist colony and where? I gotta check my schedule.


----------



## Diana7

Trident said:


> Christians always have excuses for their behavior. I've come to the conclusion that Christianity is just another word for Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> The Bible says Christians shouldn't cheat on their partners or have same sex partners but they do it anyway and say "the words are misinterpreted" or whatever.


Most of us know that things like cheating are wrong and don't do it. Also most of the Christian women I know dont have their boobs hanging out either.


----------



## Diana7

GusPolinski said:


> 🤔


Maybe they are 'inactive' swingers?


----------



## GusPolinski

Trident said:


> Christians always have excuses for their behavior. I've come to the conclusion that Christianity is just another word for Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> The Bible says Christians shouldn't cheat on their partners or have same sex partners but they do it anyway and say "the words are misinterpreted" or whatever.


Come on. That has nothing to do with Christianity and everything to do with being people.


----------



## Trident

GusPolinski said:


> Come on. That has nothing to do with Christianity and everything to do with being people.


Of course. But people who aren't Christians (or followers of whatever their chosen religion might be) don't go around professing to follow certain rules because of their love of their preferred God and then arbitrarily break those rules that aren't convenient to follow, and come up with creative reasons why it's perfectly ok to do so.


----------



## Diana7

Trident said:


> Of course. But people who aren't Christians (or followers of whatever their chosen religion might be) don't go around professing to follow certain rules because of their love of their preferred God and then arbitrarily break those rules that aren't convenient to follow, and come up with creative reasons why it's perfectly ok to do so.


A lot if us don't do that but we are all fallible humans.


----------



## GusPolinski

Trident said:


> Of course. But people who aren't Christians (or followers of whatever their chosen religion might be) don't go around professing to follow certain rules because of their love of their preferred God and then arbitrarily break those rules that aren't convenient to follow, and come up with creative reasons why it's perfectly ok to do so.


“Man is not a rational animal, he is a rationalizing animal.”

Robert Heinlein


----------



## EleGirl

acouple said:


> We just found this site and we hope it is ok if my husband and myself share this profile.
> We are very proud of our 25 year marriage and look forward to sharing our experiences over the years with other who are in a long term marriage or not (or even no marriage at all). We are a Christian couple with a couple of adult kids so we have some kid raising experience as well. We have been very active public nudists for most of our adult years (NO we are not active swingers, so don't even go there). We are not sure what we are to put in this introduction thread but that is probably enough for now. Feel free to say HI and you can ask us anything you want and we will give you an honest answer.
> BTW, private messages are fine, however we would prefer to keep the conversation public so everyone can "listen in" if they want. You will find that we don't have a lot to hide anyway.
> Have a great day and hope we are welcome here!


You keep creating accounts and trolling here. Take the hint! Bye Bye


----------



## Rob_1

Let me tell you as a man I love boobs, but to a certain size, past that is a turn off to me. Big huge knockers don't do it for me. Everytime I see a pair I just can't stop thinking that pretty soon they will be by her belly bottom. That's why B or C cups are a turn on to me. More proportioned to my senses.


----------



## Trident

When I see a pair of big huge knockers I deal with the present. 

The future can wait.


----------



## ConanHub

Blondilocks said:


> Those tits have been bounced from this forum so many times, it's amazing they're still inflated.


The moons are in orbit! They come around every how many days?

I need to know because I keep getting black eyes!!!🙄


----------



## ConanHub

Trident said:


> Christians always have excuses for their behavior. I've come to the conclusion that Christianity is just another word for Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> The Bible says Christians shouldn't cheat on their partners or have same sex partners but they do it anyway and say "the words are misinterpreted" or whatever.


I know, right?

I keep having problems with "thow shall not murder" every time someone calls me a hypocrite.😉


----------

